# HELBERG CH1 - POST YOUR´S



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


----------



## Sumsarium (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Helberg!

When do you ship the CH1 with spherical crystal?

I´m a little impatient :-x


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*The purpose of this thread is - as the titel implies - to show the pictures of your HELBERG CH1. All questions are welcome in the normal CH1 thread in this forum. *

To answer your question: The HELBERG CH1 with the spherical crystal starts shipping tomorrow with a small QTY. I´m working over the weekend and more are to be shipped on next week. I think all HELBERG CH1 are shipped before XMAS.


----------



## Sumsarium (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you able to tell me if my piece (#105) will be shipped tomorrow? I´ve been waiting since the 7th of February, so I would really like to receive my watch very soon...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sumsarium said:


> Are you able to tell me if my piece (#105) will be shipped tomorrow? I´ve been waiting since the 7th of February, so I would really like to receive my watch very soon...





H2O Watch said:


> *The purpose of this thread is - as the titel implies - to show the pictures of your HELBERG CH1. All questions are welcome in the normal CH1 thread in this forum. *


:-x :-x :-x


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Clemens,

Its arrived!!! It is simply a stunning unique watch! Absolotely 'LOVE' it.
Here are a few pics taken on my iPhone along side my Deepsea. For all those who have yet to take delivery, you are in for a treat.

Merry Christmas.


H2O Watch said:


> I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|> AWESOME!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

damn, that thing is big.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

This is almost making me regret going for the stainless steel. The CH1 looks simply amazing in bronze.


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW. That is a nice looking piece of metalwork. Waiting for wrist shots! I just can't imagine how it sits on a wrist. It's beautiful though.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I want to refrain from posting since I don't have one of those to post a pic of, but I must say.........


HOLY CRAP..........it looks absolutely superb in the bronze !!!! And that brown leather strap is freakin MONEY!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

HOLY $#!&  I had no clue this thing would turn out this amazing. Wow! Awesome job Clemons. I had been patiently waiting, but now I want one. :-d Please post some pics with it on the bracelet. I passed on the bracelet for the bronze, but that's a really nice looking bracelet.


----------



## spasha (Feb 22, 2011)

Goodness me ! The CH1, in bronze, in actual reality is so beautiful !!!!! 

The combination of golden hands and the minimilistic bezel looks very asthetic. 

To all those folks who ordered the bronze version, congratulations and keep them safe from envious eyes. 

Good luck and great job, Clemens and his team.

Syed.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


I was given permission to take these wrist shots before before wrapping for Christmas!!! 

(PS, My wrist is about 7" Its very comfortable)

Cheers.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice fellas. Can't wait to see the bubble crystal.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gorgeous looking Bronzzo ! I can't wait for mine to arrive ... ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the permission from Shorty in the German Watchlounge forum to show his photos from today! Absolutely GREAT images, Shorty!!!

Here´s the original thread in the WL: H20: Hellberg CH1 - Bilder - Taucheruhren - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!!! The CH1 is too big for me but man o man does it look stunning!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! Both the bronze and SS versions are just unbelievable!! What an amazing looking creation! Congrats to Clemens and the Helberg team on knocking this one way out of the park. It is both beautiful and mesmerizing. I would have to buy both is I were to jump on board if any were left and I really cannot afford it. My goodness those are eye candy!

As far as the size. Yes, a big watch. It actually wears better than what I had imagined from the original cad.cams. The whole package is amazing and those straps are the bomb too.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

That SS version looks great. I don't know whether or not I want another Orca or get the SS CH1. I love the bracelet on the CH1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for the permission from Shorty in the German Watchlounge forum to show his photos from today! Absolutely GREAT images, Shorty!!!
> 
> Here´s the original thread in the WL: H20: Hellberg CH1 - Bilder - Taucheruhren - WATCH LOUNGE FORUM


Probably my favorite dial/hands combo on a dive watch. Perfect proportions and style. Really wish my wrists could handle it.


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Some pics with the endlink removed on leather?



Desde el móvil


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

My Helberg CH1 SS arrived eventually. Probably the smallest wrist in earth that embraced such a monster size of watch. it looks absurd on a photo, but in reality it is quite nice on my tiny wrist. The watch is stunning, amazingly handsome..buckle, strap and the watch are top notch..!! Thank Clemens for creating such a great watch.


----------



## sstein (Dec 23, 2013)

Arrived last friday. Wonderful watch. I am very pleased to see so many new owners of the CH1 in this forum from all over the world. From Juneau in Alaska to KL and Singapore in Asia. Maybe I will meet one of them on my next years golf and beach trip to Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia. Or my next family visit to Alaska and Canada.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't wait to see the spherical domed pics finally


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Looks both massive, and normal on my almost 8" wrist.

It does not fit under a shirt cuff, but the bronze is lovely, and surprisingly light.

Strap, as others have noted, is epic.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

wedafuqawi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Looks both massive, and normal on my almost 8" wrist.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Seeing these pics make me regret a little getting the bronze minimalist bezel. Once the bezel starts to patina, those numbers will really pop.


----------



## meinuhr (Nov 15, 2013)

MrMayface said:


> Very nice. Seeing these pics make me regret a little getting the bronze minimalist bezel. Once the bezel starts to patina, those numbers will really pop.


Agreed. I didn't order one but was considering the minimalist bezel as well, trying to get closest to the original Rolex. I also would have opted the super dome crystal with the same thinking in mind. Now that I see it, I think I would abandon that idea all together. If I look at this watch as a Helberg, I think the best config now would be the flat crystal with numbered bezel, and flip a coin between steel or bronze. Wedafuqawi's watch looks good!


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Lume shot. Hope you guys can see it ok, just on my phone.

Actually, it's brighter than my picture appears and I think better than my shark diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe like this?  Photo was shot freehand and has not the best quality.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow folks, I have to say BOTH SS and Bronze look freakin amazing, but The bronze takes the number 1 spot for me. I thought the minimalist bezel was best but man after seeing the pics above with the dive bezel, I dont know now. From a dressy side def minimal polished bezel but crap man, I would also want the dive bezel too.

This is an absoulte winner and beautiful start to the Helberg line. I give a big conrgats to Clemens for his great mind, design sense and hard work to bring the WIS community and watch lovers in general such a great watch. 

Congrats to all those who got one and for the great mouth watering pics.

Nice way to bring in the New year fo sho!


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe like this?  Photo was shot freehand and has not the best quality.
> 
> View attachment 1321499


Lol, yes. There's evidence of how bad my photography skills are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

It's a pretty cool lunk of metal. It's so cool, it makes you wonder how it didn't cost more loot! :-d I seriously am really curious! :think:

Check out that date window & placement! Looks like a 2 grand watch!!!!! :-!

Maybe I"m pontificating just a bit, but this is a real hit of a watch. I used to buy a lot of micros for many years, and laid off for a while. But for dive watch design this is a splendid return to the avant garde with excellent quality. Did I mention that crown is magnificent! |>

It's also pretty dang big! Bigjamesdean needs one, trust me! You cannot blow through all the watches out there an ignore this! I've only had it a half-day on the wrist, so I don't know if chic's dig it yet, lol!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

That is cool


----------



## tsaojam (May 12, 2006)

Just got mine and a beautiful watch. I was wondering if anyone received a tool to remove the lug adapter? I'd much rather have the strap on without it.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally, my Helberg CH1 Bronzzo Babe had arrived Singapore shores on 26th Dec at 1435hrs ! What a day to receive a long waited package , all the way from Germany on Boxing Day ! 
Danke Clement ... ...

Here're my lousy raw pics ,as what was received ~ 
Part 1 - The Arrival of CH1 Super Dome !


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Part 2 - Unboxing



Sorry for the glare but it's a super Dome! Minimalist setup, as close as to RLX DSS ! 
Hey, Notice the differences ? 
Hint: I need to ask Clement.



Matt dial and look closely - look closer again ! Did u see any Date ?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Part 3 - In details... 
Divemasters must be wondering Where the Heck did I get such as Cool Watch from ?





And I can't resist the wearability ... ... 
On my 6.75" wrist, kinda of big n tall. But I jus love how Big the crown is ... ... 
Clement nails it right , Proportions Baby !



CH1 Bronzzo rocks !



Last pic to conclude Helberg CH1 Bronzzo ! 
Freaking AWESOME and man, I never had such a climax in my Life !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa that bubble dome looks CRAZY!!!

and what is amazing is that you can see the dial very clearly even at an angle from what u can see in your pics. I don't notice any distortion on dial legibility like the original deep sea.

Nice present to get for sure the day after Xmas

Congrats


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wwwwwoooowww...., I want a spherical crystal on an Orca!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Freaking AWESOME and man, I never had such a climax in my Life !


That's umm...quite an endorsement.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

The watch build and details looks fabulous. 
Man but the beast looks comical on the small wrist.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

I really hope to see my bubble soon. Not a one posted yet


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow that looks odd



oring said:


> My Helberg CH1 SS arrived eventually. Probably the smallest wrist in earth that embraced such a monster size of watch. it looks absurd on a photo, but in reality it is quite nice on my tiny wrist. The watch is stunning, amazingly handsome..buckle, strap and the watch are top notch..!! Thank Clemens for creating such a great watch.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> That's umm...quite an endorsement.


gshock626, I am not affliated to Helberg brand, Mr Clement or H2O watch GmbH. I am just a watch enthusiast from Singapore and hope those who are aftering something like the RLX DSS ,should not miss this terrific make offered by Mr Clement of Helberg Brand.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Damm thats some serious wrist armour - looks magnificent and the band is exquisite.
I was just looking at this one last week but it looks a lot better here than the renderings.
Love the date treatment with the window in that position


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

jtbr said:


> The watch build and details looks fabulous.
> Man but the beast looks comical on the small wrist.


jtbr, It takes awhile for me but CH1 is still wearable unlike Pam341. I prefer it on "Leathers" due to the construction and weight. 
By the way, have you seen the Panerai Egiziano (Pam 341) on a 5' 9 Dude or anyone during the watch gathering ? I have seen it once ,during a School Performance. From 5metres away, I was surprised to see a 60mm titanium clock (75mm lug-to-lug) strapped to a wrist size slightly bigger than mine (maybe 7"). I can't believe ppl of 5' 9 will wear such thing to a school performance. I don't think he has eye sight issues but alot of cash to stash ?


----------



## ExMachina (Feb 9, 2013)

Serious question (not trolling): where would you guys wear this? It's big enough that it will probably always garner attention (beyond the subliminal level) and--my apologies--it looks downright ridiculous on smaller wrists.

I'm asking because I find all aspects of this watch appealing _except _for its wear-ability--I'm looking for a perspective on this watch that would compel me to buy one (because, by all other WIS standards, it's amazing). Let me say again, I really really like the ludicrously robust and quality build, but am afraid that I would have nearly zero occasion on which to actually wear it.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

ExMachina said:


> Serious question (not trolling): where would you guys wear this? It's big enough that it will probably always garner attention (beyond the subliminal level) and--my apologies--it looks downright ridiculous on smaller wrists.
> 
> I'm asking because I find all aspects of this watch appealing _except _for its wear-ability--I'm looking for a perspective on this watch that would compel me to buy one (because, by all other WIS standards, it's amazing). Let me say again, I really really like the ludicrously robust and quality build, but am afraid that I would have nearly zero occasion on which to actually wear it.


ExMachina, you can look at another option which is the CH6 in either SS or Bronze option which I personally think will suit what you are looking for. Don't miss the introductory price... ...


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

ExMachina said:


> Serious question (not trolling): where would you guys wear this? It's big enough that it will probably always garner attention (beyond the subliminal level) and--my apologies--it looks downright ridiculous on smaller wrists.
> 
> I'm asking because I find all aspects of this watch appealing _except _for its wear-ability--I'm looking for a perspective on this watch that would compel me to buy one (because, by all other WIS standards, it's amazing). Let me say again, I really really like the ludicrously robust and quality build, but am afraid that I would have nearly zero occasion on which to actually wear it.


I've been wearing it daily, and it's extremely comfortable. I'm on holidays so not under a cuff; it doesn't quite fit under unfortunately.

I have an 8inch wrist, give or take and I'm about 1.96 tall so it looks just fine. Most compliments have come from girls thus far, who generally think it looks beautiful.

What's really grown on me is how amazing the indices, date wheel and hands look (in gold). It looks like a very much more expensive watch than it was.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry but i find this watch very ugly & not suitable for small wrists at all.


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

vmed_cha_gr said:


> Sorry but i find this watch very ugly & not suitable for small wrists at all.


Never mind, you are absolutely entitled to the right of your opinion. regardless all the other negative opinions, i absolutely love this watch on my tiny wrist. and i think it is very handsome on my wrist.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Trying out my various strap/bracelet combinations, the black leather looks stunning with the black face!










































































H2O Watch said:


> I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

vmed_cha_gr said:


> Sorry but i find this watch very ugly & not suitable for small wrists at all.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion and as with any larger watch I agree that on tiny wrists certain ones don't look right. I want to know that since the Helberg is not your cup-o-tea that if the the original Rolex Deep Sea was side by side that you would share the same view?

If so, completely respect what you say as a fellow WIS. There are lots of watches I think are fugly that a lot of people love. That's why there are tons of choices out there for us to choose from.

This watch is either love it or hate it and a definite conversation piece

More pics please 

Danny


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

ExMachina said:


> Serious question (not trolling): where would you guys wear this? It's big enough that it will probably always garner attention (beyond the subliminal level) and--my apologies--it looks downright ridiculous on smaller wrists.
> 
> I'm asking because I find all aspects of this watch appealing _except _for its wear-ability--I'm looking for a perspective on this watch that would compel me to buy one (because, by all other WIS standards, it's amazing). Let me say again, I really really like the ludicrously robust and quality build, but am afraid that I would have nearly zero occasion on which to actually wear it.


*I agree that these will likely garner attention whenever worn (heck of a conversation starter for sure, especially in the bubble crystal version).

People buy watches for many reasons, but for me the draw to this one (other than the fact that Clemens builds an amazing, high quality watch), is the true nod to the experimental Rolex Deep Sea Special from 1960... plain and simple. Definitely NOT a daily wearer for me, but that's just fine IMO.*


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Backsack said:


> This is almost making me regret going for the stainless steel. The CH1 looks simply amazing in bronze.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

WTT my incoming BRONZE HELBERG CH-1 for a Stainless Steel CH-1


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I will say it, the watch wears way too big in most of these pics. That said, the watch is KILLER. Sadly, my wrist could never pull it off.
Love to see some serious bronze patina pics! New owners enjoy!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ncmoto said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> WTT my incoming BRONZE HELBERG CH-1 for a Stainless Steel CH-1


Wow... already a flipper and it's in the mail!!

PS: I have to admit, some of these do look pretty ridiculous on anything under 8"... GET A CLUE!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Wow... already a flipper and it's in the mail!!
> 
> PS: I have to admit, some of these do look pretty ridiculous on anything under 8"... GET A CLUE!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thank you for your post...Happy Holidays
1st it's not a flip but a trade for another CH-1 in the WTT forum........and I hope you can be more positive in future posts..ya seem like an angry person.. good luck w/ that attitude ..


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ncmoto said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Thank you for your post...Happy Holidays
> 1st it's not a flip but a trade for another CH-1 in the WTT forum........and I hope you can be more positive in future posts..ya seem like an angry person.. good luck w/ that attitude ..


Your either selling or trading - either way... your getting rid of the watch (before you even have it in your hot little hands) - turning it - flipping it.

Now, I am not a big fan of ArchieLuxury's - but occasionally he has a point (extremely Rare!) (if your not familiar - warning for language): Addicted to the Deal - Flipping Watches for the Thrill of the Hunt - Collecting Watches - YouTube.

He even analogizes it as Promiscuous Sex! Now, I'm not saying... and I'm, not trying to start a fight, we have actually had some good banter back & forth before, but it seems like a little 'tude with you as well. Sometimes admitting you have a problem...


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is my CH1 to be delivered coming Monday.

Clemens should post a side by side pic of dome and spherical CH1 for comparison.

I still think the pre-ordering of CH1 is kind of messy.

p.s. Internet Explorer 11 should be installed in order to upload pic.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

ncmoto said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> WTT my incoming BRONZE HELBERG CH-1 for a Stainless Steel CH-1


I am definitely tempted. My SS is set to arrive on 12/30 as well. I want to see how it looks on the metal and them decide whether to trade or not.


----------



## thorigny (Dec 29, 2013)

Today I've got the new H-CH1. To appreciate this great watch here would mean to carry coals to Newcastle!
Actually it was intended to buy the watch for my brother's birthday. Unfortunately I made the fault to try out
how it looks on my wrist. Now I'm totally addicted and it is hard to give away! 
The watch is really a design masterpiece and definitely not a rolex copy! 
Congratulations Clemens! Tomorrow I'll make some shots!
GHi


----------



## thorigny (Dec 29, 2013)

...some CH1 shots!
GHi


----------



## thorigny (Dec 29, 2013)

...cant't withstand!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks thorigny. Great shots. Getting tantalizing waiting for some good bubble shots - and my delivery email


----------



## thorigny (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello pjw,

it's really worth to wait!
The watch is a design masterpiece!

ghi


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

#13 just arrived


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got my bronze with a bubble!
more photos later!
back to work Thanks Clemens


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

myke said:


> Just got my bronze with a bubble!
> more photos later!
> back to work Thanks Clemens
> View attachment 1328322
> ...


Myke was gracious enough to invite me over to his home to check out his new Ch1. Thank you Myke for allowing me into your home to talk watches and show me your ultra cool collection. And also have a bottle of fine local Canadian brew  Such a small world that we don't live very far from one another. Very cool.

My take on the CH1 bronzo with bubble top......

HOLY SHIZNITZ! What a BAD-AZZ creation!!! It screams classy all around. Pictures truly truly do not do this piece justice. The photos actually make it appear MUCH larger than what it is. The choices of straps Clemens included are absolutely beautiful and go so well with the watch. The machined bronzo buckle with the Helberg logo is outstanding.

Spherical bubble impressions - Fantastic! I too thought it would be too over the top but man-o-man. It really is not that out there. The distortion is not bad at all either. At a certain angle the dial appears concaved (dished) which give a very cool look. Legibility is just fine IMO.

The golden dial markers and handset look great. The second hand with the arrow tip sweeps very nicely around.

The bronze material is where this thing shines the most. Beautiful warm colour tones and not the yellowish tones typically found on other brands. The brushing and finish is just killer. There is nothing about this watch that disappoints. Far exceeds my expectations from the renderings and what has been shown prior to the real deal.

The lug to lug is long but that is no surprise as the dimension are disclosed and is what it is because the real deal RLX is what it is based on. I feel that this watch is juuuust right on my 7 1/4" wrist, with minimal overhang. It's not that heavy either and does wear amazingly comfortable as well. I could EASILY rock this bad boy in regular rotation. I will guarantee this to start a lot of conversations with people who set their eyes on it.

I did forget to look at how the lug pins and how easily the strap is to swap but I'm sure it can be figured out.

I snapped some shots of Myke's killer Ch1 on my wrist. I didn't want to take it off! LOL.

Thanks again Myke for welcoming me into your home and showing me this awesome watch (and others) and it was a pleasure meeting you today.

Cheers,
Danny


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

As stated in the previous post Danny T and I got together today to un wrap the CH1. What a beauty she is. This will not be a special occasions watch and will likely sport some battle scars. Thank god the bubble is sapphire so I hope that will be the piece that finds the door knobs. This watch will take a little time to get used to and settled with. it fits my wrist well and is very comfy. It was a real pleasure to meet Danny and see some of his actually all 6 of his Orcas. The DLC coating is something that I enjoyed seeing in person and of course the finish and fit of the watches is perfect. By the way the CH1 is a quality build in every way. Thanks again


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

It's finally here! I had my reservations after seeing how amazing the bronze looks in pics, but any trepidation has eliminated by this magnificent piece. Just beautiful and very wearable on my 7 and 3/4 wrist. Without further ado, the unboxing and a few wrist shots on the different straps and the bracelet.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

That thing looks absolutely amazing in stainless with the bubble! And really dig the numbered bezel. Enough to make me question getting the bronze. Some of you guys really interpreted the renderings well to make your material selections. Love it! Love it!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Man! That SS version looks great. This is a fun watch. Visiting family so I haven't had much time to take a ton of pics. But here are a couple more.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone successfully removed the lug covers? Post pics please!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

pjw said:


> Anyone successfully removed the lug covers? Post pics please!


Yes. One of the first things I did. Not really for me. I snapped some pics, but they didn't come out as well as I thought. I'll snap some more in a little while. They weren't difficult to take off at all. I just didn't like that gap that was in between there. I thought there would be another set of holes to place the lug bars closer to the case, but It's not. Even if it was, I don't think I would ever wear it that way.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

A couple more shots.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are a few shots with the lug covers removed. Happy New Year everyone.



















I had my wife model for a couple shots for me. 



























I'm so glad I made the choice to go with the spherical crystal. I've got a few watches but this one is a true eye catcher. I wore it to a party last night and it really stood out. Well done Clemens. This one was well worth the short wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! so so nice!!!

now the waiting is even harder.... I cant decide how I like it more... with or without lug covers... but I can explore and try it soon I hope 

This watch is my most wanted watch ever, I was screaming for such a huge bubble crystal for years, but no one satisfied me enough before (and I had few Enzos and corum, with simillar crystals).

I still dont get tracking info, so I suppose my watch is one from the 15 remaining...


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

tried it without the lug caps too...like the look - so well built IMO.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> tried it without the lug caps too...like the look - so well built IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1330630


Fierce Shot!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> tried it without the lug caps too...like the look - so well built IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1330630


my favorite combo looks like the Rolex.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Exactly! Thought I would see more with my combination


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

more pics strap changes 
i think I'm in love


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

More pics Pleaseeeeeeeeeeee...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

For 2 days I've been grinning from ear to ear... can't wipe the smile off of my face!

This is such an amazing watch. I was disappointed when I heard about the date not being available with the spherical crystal, as I am a date fan. I have to be realistic and say I truly like it without..., a 1st!

So many positive comments - never had a watch that garnered such attention.

I have always worn a large watch and instinctively protect it from the outside world, so no worries there!

Like everyone that sees it says... *W O W ! ! !*













Wishing I had a better camera!


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> For 2 days I've been grinning from ear to ear... can't wipe the smile off of my face!
> 
> This is such an amazing watch. I was disappointed when I heard about the date not being available with the spherical crystal, as I am a date fan. I have to be realistic and say I truly like it without..., a 1st!
> 
> ...


So far IMHO you sir are the only one that can pull off the size of this watch! Looks great!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> tried it without the lug caps too...like the look - so well built IMO.
> 
> View attachment 1330630


Yeeeeow! Great wrist shot! Love the gold hands on stainless. Perfect combo with the minimal bezel and strap. NICE!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JayVeeez said:


> Yeeeeow! Great wrist shot! Love the gold hands on stainless. Perfect combo with the minimal bezel and strap. NICE!!!


I fully agree!! The gold handset with the ss case looks absolutely killer. This is the combo that holds true to the original.


----------



## Cosmograph (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful pieces & congrats to all who have it. Think one needs at least a 7.5in wrist min to pull this one off. Anyone happen to have a 7 in give and take with one? Would love to see if its hanging as I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guy's, anybody know how to remove the links on the SS bracelet, what looks like screws on the end of the links just keep turning. thanks James.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

You can use 2 screwdrivers but it is less stable.

So I use this instead.


----------



## dammonekind (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all, 1st time posting after long time lurking in this forum. Finally after a long wait, got my CH1. I must say the wait is really worth it. I am really overwhelmed by the build quality and the look of it. No words can actually describe how I feel right now  A picture tells a thousand words.......







All I really want to say is a big "Thank you" to Mr. Clemens for making such a wonderful watch.


----------



## dammonekind (Jan 2, 2014)

Cosmograph said:


> Beautiful pieces & congrats to all who have it. Think one needs at least a 7.5in wrist min to pull this one off. Anyone happen to have a 7 in give and take with one? Would love to see if its hanging as I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Cosmograph, FYI, I have a 7" wrist and it just feels comfortable wearing it and defiantly look great.....


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

alexkarbo said:


> So far IMHO you sir are the only one that can pull off the size of this watch! Looks great!


+1
*
I like em BIG !!* , if you don't mind us asking, what size is your wrist?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Can anyone advise, what the true lug to lug is? 57mm is the total length of the watch as I understand it. Also, the bubble crystal, does it truly allow good visibility at all angles in the air, or just in the water. I'm not a diver, so this would be desk diving.

Thanks!
Neil


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

alexkarbo said:


> So far IMHO you sir are the only one that can pull off the size of this watch! Looks great!


Gracias! I have to admit, myself, that a couple of these are downright laughable - sorry guys!



jimmy21 said:


> Guy's, anybody know how to remove the links on the SS bracelet, what looks like screws on the end of the links just keep turning. thanks James.


Forget that... how does the micro adjustment thingy, work?? I can't figure it out!



Force434 said:


> +1
> *
> I like em BIG !!* , if you don't mind us asking, what size is your wrist?


8" on a "normal day" (8.25" max) - thanx.





...and with the strap a little tight (3rd notch - which notch does everyone use?)...


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Forget that... how does the micro adjustment thingy, work?? I can't figure it out!


Ha - glad I'm not the only one who is having trouble with this - anyone know the answer?


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Mine arrived today...Bronze, solid case back, and I'm lovin' the bubble crystal!

*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

The first "selfies" of the CH1...:





Who says it doesn't fit under a sleeve...??:


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

There is nothing like it!


----------



## dammonekind (Jan 2, 2014)

Backsack said:


> Ha - glad I'm not the only one who is having trouble with this - anyone know the answer?


+1..I tried figuring out the whole night and still does not have the answer too....can someone advise?


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow Chris congrats buddy! That is a very interesting piece :-!


stew77 said:


> *Mine arrived today...Bronze, solid case back, and I'm lovin' the bubble crystal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Wow Chris congrats buddy! That is a very interesting piece :-!


*Thanks Trent!

Nothing like it in my collection, that is for sure!

A pretty significant conversation starter, unless your are wearing this under a sweater sleeve...Kudos to Clemens for making this gutsy piece!*:-!
*
Here's a straight on side view of the bubble crystal.

*


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

First brass watch I'd love to own, what an amazing design! The leather strap is to die for too. Doubt I have the wrist size to pull it off though...

Congrats to all who pre-ordered and could envision the finished article in the metal, based on the renderings I'd have passed.


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

dammonekind said:


> +1..I tried figuring out the whole night and still does not have the answer too....can someone advise?


There are 4 buttons.

The 2 smaller one is for opening/closing.

The 2 bigger ones is for lengthening/shortening. So just squeeze them together, and you can slide the clasp to lengthen or shorten. I find this feature very convenient.

However some edges of the clasp are quite sharp and have to be careful when putting on the watch.


----------



## dammonekind (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks 852andrew for the advise. Apparently, the 2 big buttons on my bracelet was stuck when I received it. I managed to remove the assembly and rectify it. Now its working perfectly. BTW, its more like sliding down the 2 buttons rather than squeezing it. Cheers


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

She's finally arrived!
I've included a comparison pic with a few of my other "largish" watches to give an impression of it's size. In particular the Armida A1, (a watch that many of you are familiar with).


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

What is the first one from the left? It is a very straight looking watch!


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

852andrew said:


> What is the first one from the left? It is a very straight looking watch!


It's a Nixie Watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Am late to the party, it seems. 
Good looking watch for sure. Going on the "research" list.

It seems that it's a LONG watch not so much a BIG watch - the way Invictas are "big."

PS: I don't know wassup with some people saying it "looks ridiculous" on smaller wrists. 
Not your cuppa? So freekin what? It's about enjoyment. 
Don't poo on other people's moment of pride and joy if YOU don't relish others doing that to yours - whatever "yo thang" may be.


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


Just received mine today. Really nice time piece and bronze and double doom glass is just tooo







Will b posting more pix soon wt a strap of

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Hamad said:


> Just received mine today. Really nice time piece and bronze and double doom glass is just tooo... Will b posting more pix soon wt a strap of


You got the spherical crystal, not the double domed.

Plus... it looks like you need a few more straps for it! Didja get the bracelet for it?


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes thank you correcting that. Yes spherical glass. ? here are some more. I got few straps with it. But I wear my watches with Zulu or NATO straps. Waiting for straps to arrive here are some more pix.









Now I need to Oxidize it and get the vintage look ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

arcaro72 said:


> It's a Nixie Watch.


You need to light that bad boy up!! These are great, unfortunately I was late to the party on the nixie.


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You need to light that bad boy up!! These are great, unfortunately I was late to the party on the nixie.


A little off topic but a quick pic for I Like em BIG.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> You need to light that bad boy up!! These are great, unfortunately I was late to the party on the nixie.


They are for sale still ;-) Very cool watch!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This has been my strap choice for the past few days. I think they go together quite well.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got mine yesterday (bronze, minimal, spherical, golden, transparent) ....and it is my most favorite watch currently and probably forever, I cant imagine somenthing better!! The bubble is amazing, it is great wearable, the same as my other regular watches.
Just lume should be better, and probably double domed dial version has better lume because bigger indexes.... but the lume is still great, like any better diver watch (but my armida a1 is still lume king).

I feel I need one more CH1 (SS and again spherical glass)...

Clemens, we hope you will offer spare parts soon! (bezels, lug plates...)... and I like to see *smooth bezel withouth teeth!*


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Some more pix of the CH1 with Zulu strap the other are Rolex 50th Edition and SevenFriday P2-3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Dang. It's nice as hell on the zulu.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Dang. It's nice as hell on the zulu.


I second that! Looks fantastic on that strap!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I third that...LOL

Really looks great on the Zulu. I haven't tried a Nato/Zulu on any of my watches yet. I should get off my butt and try a couple (leather and nylon)


Dave - good to see you posting again brother!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> For 2 days I've been grinning from ear to ear... can't wipe the smile off of my face!
> 
> This is such an amazing watch. I was disappointed when I heard about the date not being available with the spherical crystal, as I am a date fan. I have to be realistic and say I truly like it without..., a 1st!
> 
> ...


These still have Invictaish dimensions but at least you can pull off the lug to lug. Its kinda cool in its uniqueness but a little to out there for me at least. Some of you should rethink this lol if a watch hangs over your wrist like a kids wearing it it just might be to big..love the dial . A year ago I probably would have thought about it as I could pull off the crazy lug to lug but my tastes have shifted to more classic designs and size's. More power to ya'll its definitely a beast.

Note if you take the pics in natural light with the flash off you might be suprised how well the shots turn out 

Just a cell phone shot


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I third that...LOL
> 
> Really looks great on the Zulu. I haven't tried a Nato/Zulu on any of my watches yet. I should get off my butt and try a couple (leather and nylon)
> 
> Dave - good to see you posting again brother!


Thank you Dave ???? I wear all my watches with NATO or Zulu strap from my very first watch and now I do with all my watches once I receive them I get the matching Zulu or NATO for it. Appreciate you feedback. Will be posting more as I wear the watch from various locations. 
Hamad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

First day out of CH1 quite a head mover to be honest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, you asked for it :-!, here goes:

I got the watch with 5 extra straps, 1 stainless steel bracelet, 2 screw drivers and the warranty card in a nice Pelican (or the alike) case:



















Still can't take my eyes of that huge bubble:



















You might think it makes it hard to see-through, but it's real easy and comfortable from the right angle:



















It sometimes even looks like the bubble has disappeared completely:










The case back is see-through, and yes, water resistance is good enough :










Clemens put much effort in this watch, and a very good eye for the detail. Just look at the buckle!:




























All the straps look handmade, and all are stunning!




























Final pictures of a stunning good diver's watch, by Helberg:



















Hope you enjoyed my photo report. Visit the Helberg website for more information.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for the absolutely beautiful photo shoot. You've really captured how amazing this watch is. 

Thanks for chiming in as well Ernie. This is a big endorsement coming from the WUS GODFATHER


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Ernie Great Shots!! The Angle shots of the Spherical Crystal.. Beautiful.... Like Danny said the King of WUS Endorses the CH1 is saying Alot.

Congrats.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I see shaded of Rado Diastar in the case hybridization. Nice treatment!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hamad = A very diverse collection..... respect


----------



## Birk1 (Jul 14, 2013)

*My CH1 and my Damascus Orca - nice pair*

Showing mine off...nice pieces of unique functional art

thanks Clemens

-Ryan


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: My CH1 and my Damascus Orca - nice pair*

Okay, it took a while but finally got home and took some proper shots. The bronze was definitely the right choice for me. The colour is utterly breathtaking. No patina for me, at least for a while. The buckle alone justifies the purchase imo. Clemens, you should get that and the leather straps (in the alternative colours) up for sale in the shop, they are incredible. I have to say though, even with a 7 1/2 inch wrist this thing is so big & tall I'm not sure I'd be comfortable wearing it in too many 'normal' situations. Far too look at me. Not that I care. This is a beautiful re-creation of a very important watch. Clemens unrelenting attention to detail does the original proud and that's enough for me. Said it before, Clemens has moved the boutique game along in a fascinating direction. This was a fun pre-order ride and the end result was well and truly worth waiting for!


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Hamad = A very diverse collection..... respect


Thank you Matthew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Ernie Romers said:


> Ok, you asked for it :-!, here goes:
> 
> I got the watch with 5 extra straps, 1 stainless steel bracelet, 2 screw drivers and the warranty card in a nice Pelican (or the alike) case:
> 
> ...


Great photos. Very nicely presented. I like the way u have shot them with minimal glare on the doom. I am trying but quite tough. Very impress with your photos. ????
Hamad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Wile waiting for my car oil change saw this and took some just for illustration 
Thanks Clemens the watch is real talk of the town. I have not posted on my Instagram account yet. I b doing it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

Received my Helberg CH1 w/ minimal bezel and double domed crystal today.
Very fast shipping.
This watch is everything Clemons promised...and then some.
Great weight and quality...accurate too.
Fantastic looking.
I have owned many watches...some much more expensive than this...
but the quality of the Helberg measures up!
The straps are the most comfortable I have ever owned!
Sorry for the bad pics...best my computer can do.

Congratulations Clemons on a great product.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW, so much love and great pictures!!!  That´s a great payback for all my work during the last months!

If you don´t know what you´re waiting for in 2014 maybe the soon to be introduced H2O KALMAR 2 might be something interesting for you. Highly configurable with 17 dials, 5 handsets, 3 different bezels. We will use for our 2014 flagship model the ETA 2824 movement and have 250 pieces of the ETA 2824 already in stock.

The H2O KALMAR 2 will be introduced within the next 1-2 weeks on Oceanictime. Stay tuned for more info coming soon.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I was looking into seeing how my CH 1 looked without its lug plates, when I came across this! The Ltd Edition number etched onto the back of the case (096) does not match the number engraved on the watch body (201) Why would that be?






Any one else come across this?



















Cheers

Ian.


H2O Watch said:


> I would like to invite you to post your images of the HELBERG CH1 here! Looking forward to all your great images!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason for the different numbers is simple: 
The numbers inside the lug and on the lug plates are numbers to identify pieces which belong together and they have no relation to the serial number. The production process of the lug plates is very complicated, especially because the lug plate should fit perfectly between the lugs! If they would have been independently produced or mixed up you might see height differences after mounting the plates to the case. The lug plates are wire cutted out of the case and they belong strictly to the case from which they were wire cutted. Through the whole production process it must have been ensured that the plates could be sorted back again to the right case.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Clemens,

For your speedy explanation. Its true to say that,not only are the CH 1's an amazingly unique watch! Each individual watch is unique in it self.

Very cool!!! I'm looking forward to taking delivery of my DLC "Mono" system shortly, and checking out your up and coming KALMAR 2!

Many thanks,

Ian.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Clemens,

I've already got my white dialed Kalmar v2 picked out (in my head) with all sorts of straps including a white leather strap that I'm hoping for in the v2.

Any other teasers you can divulge? 
Best
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamad said:


> Wile waiting for my car oil change saw this and took some just for illustration
> Thanks Clemens the watch is real talk of the town. I have not posted on my Instagram account yet. I b doing it today.
> 
> 
> ...


Very creative shot sir.


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank u ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

that must have been fun to keep track of whilst peeps were screaming for their chrissy present deliveries........
....


H2O Watch said:


> The lug plates are wire cutted out of the case and they belong strictly to the case from which they were wire cutted. Through the whole production process it must have been ensured that the plates could be sorted back again to the right case.


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

looks right at home there but you're gonna have to get the s/s as well to really fit in 



Hamad said:


> Wile waiting for my car oil change saw this and took some just for illustration
> Thanks Clemens the watch is real talk of the town. I have not posted on my Instagram account yet. I b doing it today.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamad (Sep 27, 2012)

pjw said:


> looks right at home there but you're gonna have to get the s/s as well to really fit in


Yes I thnk I will get one SS for few shoots. ? have to ask Clemens to sort one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genabob (May 27, 2013)

Please, share your bronze patina???


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Clemens,
> 
> I've already got my white dialed Kalmar v2 picked out (in my head) with all sorts of straps including a white leather strap that I'm hoping for in the v2.
> 
> ...


I agree with the white dial.. I Thought about the same combo, but who knows with all those dials (17) there's sure to be another one I will like better in the end.  should be fun, the configuration system should be cool to see the combinations.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I played with a couple strap combinations tonight while watching my sorry Tarheels get whipped.


































I'm really enjoying this watch. I think the lizard is a winner. May leave that on for work tomorrow.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

That rally strap was a risky move lol but it sets it off very nicely, I like it even more so than the other strap.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Helberg CH1 #077 Stainless


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

#077 Bronze

















#077 Stainless


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

SS CH1 + Jurgen 4.4mm mesh


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Besides Halios, H2O is the only other micro continually producing original models (I know the CH1 isn't original). The only problem is that they are always HUGE! Make something smaller (42mm max) so I can give you some money Clemens!


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

MrMayface said:


> I played with a couple strap combinations tonight while watching my sorry Tarheels get whipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did the wearing to work go ? - I haven't been brave enough to attempt yet


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Since the new year started I've worn this watch to work darn near everyday. I don't even think twice about it. With the combo in this pic I've even worn it to church with a suit jacket. For me the term not a everyday watch doesn't apply. This watch is so nice, I almost have to wear it everyday.


































I've Got Dreams, but Dreams Don't Keep The Lights On.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I to have been wearing my CH1 everyday, and everywhere. It's size is not an issue what so ever as it's reputation is much bigger than the actual watch. I could not be happier with the CH1. To me, the Rolex Deep Sea Special has always been my unobtainable grail and now that I have obtained this Helberg, it is without doubt one of my favorite watches in my modest collection.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...a few shots


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^beautiful shots !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Danny !


----------



## Frankp (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tommasomoncini (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi i'm searching a ch1 stainless steel 6000m could you contact me please? Thanks very much for your attention [email protected] watsap 00393297431990


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...my second CH1 !

Love the CH1 so much.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very Nice, love the mesh too!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

CJN said:


> Very Nice, love the mesh too!


Thanks !

My favorite combo...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

My two CH1

...comparison


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

You guys are a bad influence, I ordered a bronze CH1 last night. I guess I'd glanced at it before on their site but was much more familiar with the more conventional bronze offerings. Watches that stand out from the crowd do appeal to me and the CH1 is reasonable enough to take a chance on. 
There's one picture on this thread that pushed me over the edge more than any other, it was one in a group comparing it to other watches in a collection. It's a long watch, but not huge in diameter, it actually looked a lot smaller than the 47mm Radiomir which I'm used to wearing. 
Have already gotten a personal email from Clemens confirming, can't wait to see it!


----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone bought the tungum version case? I'd love to see pics in real world lighting conditions.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rdubya73 said:


> Has anyone bought the tungum version case? I'd love to see pics in real world lighting conditions.


I don't have a complete watch in Tungum, but do have the Kalmar crown guards in tungum for my Kalmar v1. Hope this helps. The rest of the watch material is Ti and Mokume Gane (bezel/caseback/buckle)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I don't have a complete watch in Tungum, but do have the Kalmar crown guards in tungum for my Kalmar v1. Hope this helps. The rest of the watch material is Ti and Mokume Gane (bezel/caseback/buckle)


Awesome combo Danny !


----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thats a big help, thanks Danny T!

I was having trouble discerning just how "yellow" tungum is in person, having seen different shades of the alloy in various applications. There does seem to be some variance, and lighting used obviously affects this in photos.

Great looking watch btw


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Danny T, that watch is an incredible mix of colors and textures, and the tan strap really sets it off. Salud!


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

My watch arrived yesterday, just a few days shy of a month since I ordered it. Anyone who's got one knows already, but what a spectacular piece it is. The case/dial and general finish looks like something that costs many times what it did. The straps and CNC buckles are also works of art. And the cool branded hard case it came with is awesome too, I'm tempted to make a custom foam insert to hold several watches for travel. 
The CH1 has a very unusual shape. It's relatively small in diameter (compared to the 47mm Ennebi I've been wearing mostly) but its lug to lug length is the longest I've ever had so the whole watch just kind of lays on top of the wrist, and the strap wraps around to hold it. Early impressions are though that it is very comfortable and properly tightened doesn't move around much. The ballistic strap that came with it is waterproof I assume so I intend to get wet with it on and test out the 6000M rating in the pool. I like the running changes that have been made, notably the no-date dial and bronze crown. For anyone who's had one for awhile, how quickly does the polished/brushed finish develop patina? My Kaventsmann is totally polished and looks very cool almost two years later without any artificial interference, will the CH1 also change slowly if left to its own devices?
Without further ado, some quick pics.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Big congrats !

Looks absolutely spectacular.

Enjoy it...


----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

Received my CH1 tungum from Clemmens today! Its heavy! I promptly installed my isofrane strap (this is a dive watch, afterall). The clasp is also gorgeous. Its been a long time since a watch has made me this giddy. I'm in love with that spherical domed crystal. Absolutely on cloud nine.


----------



## tommasomoncini (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi what's the exact color of tongue? Thanks


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

My favorite combo at this time.
Love that thick and strong cordura strap with the awesome Helberg buckle.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I feel a little bit stupid. It is similar to when you discover a hit song many years after it's been composed. Obviously I've missed the whole exciting path of creating this masterpiece. I never thought there is such an extravagant, trilling and unique piece of a watch in production. Yesterday I spent almost all night going through the design stages, philosophy and history of this extraordinary beauty. I felt like being late to a top TV serial. It is such a feast to watch episode after episode. Weeks and months go by in minutes and hours. I am guilty of being ignorant until today, but in my defence I would point out that I am not fan of Rolex and I also do not dig dive watches in general. 
I went to bed almost in the morning after swearing to myself that I do not need such a watch, no matter how much I like the design language and the history behind it. And yet, today I've ordered a bronze CH1 with spherical sapphire and solid case back. I don't know if this thing goes under a sleeve, but it definitely goes under my skin 
I have several questions guys. 
I suppose I will have to wait a month before I get my watch? It surprises me a bit, because it says "available" on H2O website. 
I see that the watch was LE. How does it come they still offer it? Does it mean that mine will not have a serial number on its back. Are there any other differences?
The crown is bronze too, which I like even more. 
In your posts here several straps appear. They are in different colours and I do not see them on the website. How can I purchase additional original straps in other colours? I would like a black one. 
I like my watches on bracelets, but I am not especially fascinated with the original one. I know that it is historically correct, but I don't think I like the bronze case, SS bracelet combo, even more so without the SS crown of the earlier execution. If I get tired of leather and nato straps, maybe I would try thick mesh bracelet. What do you think?
I wanted a bronze watch in my collection for a long time and this one will be the one. I do not have any experience and it is interesting to me how long would it take to get descent patina, because I am not gold look fan at all?
Thank you very much. 
I have such a strong buyer's remorse that I'd better go to sleep straight away


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

First of all, welcome to the club and great post!

To answer your one question (only one I can, I'm running out of juice on my phone)... it does fit under a sleeve...!!:










Don't feel alone, I have posted this in other forums and many have commented on it, saying they had never seen it before. Congrats... Yer gonna love it!


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I see this sub-forum is not quite supportive  I exchange all my previous questions for just one  Because I wrote an email with pretty much the same questions to h2o watches on Monday,, right after I've ordered my CH1, and still have no answer. Is it normal? I've never had more than two days reply delay with any other brand.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Clemens might be pretty busy with the roll out of a new watch, he has in the works. Not to make any excuses for him. I'm sure he will be getting back with you.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

You will really like the CH1. I have had many watches since purchasing my CH1 that are long gone. The Helberg is still among my all time favorites. It is in my top three watches that I will never part with. The other two cost three times as much but the CH1 holds it's own next to them in both quality and coolness.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, that crystal is outrageous. If love to handle one in person, though I doubt I'd ever rock a watch like that myself.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't stop myself from buying anything outrageous that I can afford


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> I feel a little bit stupid. It is similar to when you discover a hit song many years after it's been composed. Obviously I've missed the whole exciting path of creating this masterpiece. I never thought there is such an extravagant, trilling and unique piece of a watch in production. Yesterday I spent almost all night going through the design stages, philosophy and history of this extraordinary beauty. I felt like being late to a top TV serial. It is such a feast to watch episode after episode. Weeks and months go by in minutes and hours. I am guilty of being ignorant until today, but in my defence I would point out that I am not fan of Rolex and I also do not dig dive watches in general.
> I went to bed almost in the morning after swearing to myself that I do not need such a watch, no matter how much I like the design language and the history behind it. And yet, today I've ordered a bronze CH1 with spherical sapphire and solid case back. I don't know if this thing goes under a sleeve, but it definitely goes under my skin
> I have several questions guys.
> I suppose I will have to wait a month before I get my watch? It surprises me a bit, because it says "available" on H2O website.
> ...


Mate, you're in for an experience. This thing is like no other watch I've ever owned. It is a shame you missed the initial order, it was the most fun pre-order I've been involved with. Clemens is quite the wunderkind and incredibly thorough in sweating all the details. The initial order was over 6 months from memory and only added to the anticipation - well worth it. I got a bronze kit and it's ridiculously spectacular but I still think I should have opted for the s/steel. The bronze was just a giveaway at the time for the level of quality delivered so I couldn't resist. The steel has always seemed more appropriate to the original and a hell of a lot less conspicuous - in relative terms of course! You're never getting one of these under a cuff. The real answer is to get both materials if you can stretch that far as they really are very different in character. Enjoy


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> I see this sub-forum is not quite supportive  I exchange all my previous questions for just one  Because I wrote an email with pretty much the same questions to h2o watches on Monday,, right after I've ordered my CH1, and still have no answer. Is it normal? I've never had more than two days reply delay with any other brand.


Sorry, I think it's just that this roll-out happened quite a while ago and everyone is probably too busy staring at their watches..............
I haven't posted here for a good long while until I saw your previous post


----------



## rdubya73 (Jan 12, 2015)

I still rock my CH1 and love it. It does not fit under a dress shirt. Going with ss would have been better than tungum in retrospect, but I still love my choice, the alloy is certainly unique. The spherical crystal is best part, and the watch gets more compliments so prepare for that if that's your thing. Isofrane strap is marriage made in heaven for my tastes and comfort purposes.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, this thread is really old and I understand I am trying to awaken it, because I am late on board  Thank you very much for your answers. I've been contemplating my choice several days and have decided that I am willing to try the bronze/SS combo, so I've updated my order to include bracelet too. From the pictures and everything I've read, it seems a pretty high quality bracelet. I have certain doubts about the bronze though. Maybe I should have bought the SS version, but there is no option for golden hands and markers with it anymore. So it is what it is  I do not wear shirts very often, so no problems in that regard. I can't afford both, and I really find bronze more divish and underwaterish. I am waiting impatiently.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a bracelet man myself and I would caution that, even though it is of high quality, it is an unusually bad "hair grabber". If that is of any interest to you.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for your warning  My arms are not very hairy so I think it won't be a problem for me. The bigger doubt I have is about the colour combination between the bronze and the SS. While the bronze is shiny and new, perhaps it will be acceptable, but when patina starts settling in, I am not sure the sterile SS of the bracelet will match aesthetically. I would have gone with the SS CH1 had the gold hands and markers been still available.
And one more thing that I am curious about. Now the crown material is changed from SS to bronze too. Why it was SS before, should I be worried about certain reactions of my skin with the bronze crown? I think the back is from a hypoallergenic Ti for a good reason?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Svetoslav, I agree, the Bronze/SS combination just does not look good together, it's just weird to me!

I suppose the answer to my problem, is to do what the Gentleman above does... shave my arms!


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I will see it in person. If it is that bad, and I doubt it, I will wear my CH1 on straps only. I prefer the bronze version, the SS is much more "ordinary". And there is no real solution for a bracelet on a bronze watch or at least I have not found one. Bronze bracelet is not possible I understand, and even if it were, the result would have been far from beautiful. Something like one of those stupid solid gold Rolexes, sorry if my opinion hurts someones feelings


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I suppose the answer to my problem, is to do what the Gentleman above does... shave my arms!


right! :-!

but my regrowth isn't a beautiful see... :roll:

then, better shaved and... ...covered! b-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

driver watch! b-)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My first Helberg watch - all the others are H2O
As it is the first it is a CH1  - more Helberg watches to come...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

...and the sister in Bronze, double domed sapphire, date dial and diver style bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot Grama73, I love your pictures... This bronze CH1 is awesome... I l love the dive bezel, and nice strap too


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some CH1 Bronze pics Rafy Style in the sand...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yeah... I love it Grama73


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, these shots really make me wish I'd gotten the s/s.....


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

domed


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

bubble


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great watch & great pics! Just a quick question, do you know is it still possible to order the SS version with the gold markers & hands as I can't see that option on the site! 

Many thanks
Al :-!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

BigAl40 said:


> Great watch & great pics! Just a quick question, do you know is it still possible to order the SS version with the gold markers & hands as I can't see that option on the site!
> 
> Many thanks
> Al :-!


I think this is no problem !

Please ask Clemens via Mail !
Email: contact[at]h2o-watch.com


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Golden Hands and dial should be still possible after request but remember Clemens is on Holiday 23.6.2016-17.7.2016 and company is closed then.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love all these underwater pcitures. Thanks a lot dear Amrvf  Your CH1 is beautiful


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I love all these underwater pcitures. Thanks a lot dear Amrvf  Your CH1 is beautiful


here you can find others of it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-18.html#post31058914


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

A really unique piece


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Awesome pictures Grama73  I think I love more and more the CH1


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some of the Bronze one, slowly getting some patina


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And it finally came home. The Great One.










I am surely the smallest wrist here and yet I love the way this looks and feels on the wrist. To me it's just amazingly the exact fit and look that I wanted.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> And it finally came home. The Great One.


fantastic, but (imho) too big lugs to lugs for your's wrist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic and beautiful watch dear Asrar 

Thanks a lot for your pictures. I understood that the dial is not so easy to photography due to the spherical sapphire 

It is: "THE WATCH FOR MAN" by excellence!!! And so far all women like it (LoL)...

More pictures please


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

It is quite photogenic...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dam DP, dam phone!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> fantastic, but (imho) too big lugs to lugs for your's wrist


Thank you for your opinion. Much respected.

The fit is very comfortable and the look is exactly what I want.

I always wanted to have a watch that's so heavy that it gives a strain on my arm. A feeling of having lifted something. This one does and it feels nice. It's heavy and huge but very well made to be that.

Tasteful in every mm.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Helberg CH1 in action! b-)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow.. Super cool pictures  And nice watch by the way 

Thanks a lot dear "exc-hulk"!!! I am still having this beauty on my H2O wish list, but did not order it yet, I am not sure what is wrong with me  (LoL)


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Wow.. Super cool pictures  And nice watch by the way
> 
> Thanks a lot dear "exc-hulk"!!! I am still having this beauty on my H2O wish list, but did not order it yet, I am not sure what is wrong with me  (LoL)


Thanks a lot rafy !

It is all ok with you, I can guarantee it :-d

Here with the Helberg bracelet


and with my other CH1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> Thanks a lot rafy !
> 
> It is all ok with you, I can guarantee it :-d
> 
> ...


Superb!! Thanks again, I love your two CH1, => Simply Gorgeous!! With the dive bezel: it is excellent, very nice, I like it  My good friend Grama73 has got 2 CH1 in a bit similar configuration like yours; I think you are are doing super good!!! I have to follow you one day on these two  To me a MUST HAVE for H2O watches, right?

Rafy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


>


what mesh is that?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Superb!! Thanks again, I love your two CH1, => Simply Gorgeous!! With the dive bezel: it is excellent, very nice, I like it  My good friend Grama73 has got 2 CH1 in a bit similar configuration like yours; I think you are are doing super good!!! I have to follow you one day on these two  To me a MUST HAVE for H2O watches, right?
> 
> Rafy.


Thanks rafy !

I know Gramas great H20/Helberg Collection !

The CH1 is one of my favorites from Clemens.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


> what mesh is that?


STEINHART mesh with Helberg clasp.

The thickest Mesh on the market.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> STEINHART mesh with Helberg clasp.
> 
> The thickest Mesh on the market.


Thanks, i love that CH1 duo you've got there....looks wonderful.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> STEINHART mesh with Helberg clasp.
> 
> The thickest Mesh on the market.


That is exactly what I wanted to do. Indeed the thickest on the market. And a wonderfully well matched config. Pure class this buddy.

Have to follow your lead and do the same. It will be just amazing.

Beautiful collection of them. My CH1 is also my favourite watch.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> And it finally came home. The Great One.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asrar, I was wondering what size your wrist is. My wrist isn't that big either at 6.75". I am finding this watch mesmerizing and hard to resist. I love the spherical crystal. By the way I think it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I need one of these


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Me too....


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Me three. b-)


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Asrar, I was wondering what size your wrist is. My wrist isn't that big either at 6.75". I am finding this watch mesmerizing and hard to resist. I love the spherical crystal. By the way I think it looks great on your wrist.


Ok brother now you have to trust what I say even though you are going to find it very difficult to do so.

My wrist size is 6.25"

For sure you can rock this beauty very well. This is watch that has to be gotten I can assure you that. The look is big and that's exactly what it's meant to be.

This is one watch that totally defys the logic of wrist size and watch size correlation (if there is one). This is supposed to look big nice and a chunk of pure stainless steel. That's the historic look.

I would strongly recommend you get it. You wrist can easily take this on very smoothly. And feels marvelous too.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Ok brother now you have to trust what I say even though you are going to find it very difficult to do so.
> 
> My wrist size is 6.25"
> 
> ...


Usually a watch this size would scare me away. In this case the uniqueness and cool factor will grossly outway any concerns of size. It just looks like a fun watch to own and the finishing looks superb. I think you might be an enabler. I may have spent what I care to on watches this year. This one could be the first one of the new year thou. Cheers.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I did a bad bad thing today ......

Resistance really is futile lol


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I did a bad bad thing today ......
> 
> Resistance really is futile lol


Can't say I blame you. Which one did you get?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Magical stainless steel










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime Asrar :-!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I did a bad bad thing today ......
> 
> Resistance really is futile lol


Yes...resistance is futile.









That's why I too have been assimilated.

I just placed my order for a stainless steel CH1 with gold hands/dial markers, closed case back, and of course that awesome spherical sapphire crystal. :-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Arrived !!

Bracelet is on the way also.

This thing is insane! Photos do NOT do this justice. It's a work of art. Should be on display like a priceless painting.

Even thought it doesn't look it, it is very wearable and balanced on the wrist. I does not feel like a brick on the wrist as most would assume.

I need that mesh


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> STEINHART mesh with Helberg clasp.
> 
> The thickest Mesh on the market.


Of course I need one now....lol.

SO looking at the website are the lengths posted including clasp? or just the mesh part.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/accessoires/bracelet/metalstraps/metallarmband-milanaise-528.html


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Arrived !!
> 
> Bracelet is on the way also.
> 
> ...


It looks awesome Danny. My sentiments are the same in reference to it being in an art gallery. That is exactly why I ordered one. I ordered mine about a week after yours, so it shouldn't be much longer. I can't wait. Enjoy it.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Of course I need one now....lol.
> 
> SO looking at the website are the lengths posted including clasp? or just the mesh part.
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/accessoires/bracelet/metalstraps/metallarmband-milanaise-528.html


Hey Danny,

sorry for the late reply.

This is the total length of the bracelet.

The version with 135mm is size XS.

I need the 165mm length. This is size XL.
I have a wrist size of about 8,1inch.

I switched the Helberg clasp on my Milanaise.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> sorry for the late reply.
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured it all out. I ordered the 145mm. I have a 20mm shark mesh and used that as a template and measured it and it is 145mm overall length and I tried it on the ch1 and it's a perfect fit length wise


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

CH 1


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful....


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Beautiful....


Thanks !

Bolt & beautyful !:-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


>


Your photos are superb. Now tell me what black strap is that in the photos???


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks !

It's a self made strap.

And my preferred strap for the CH1 with normal domed crystal.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Thanks !
> 
> It's a self made strap.
> 
> And my preferred strap for the CH1 with normal domed crystal.


Awesome. I dig it a lot


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look what arrived today 

AWESOME service from Gnomon!!

The ch1 is gonna be perfecto !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And thanks to exc-hulk's enabling photos.......I'm part of the club


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Perfect combo Danny !

That is true Heavy Metal!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny, you ordered the 145MM correct? What's your wrist size?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Danny, you ordered the 145MM correct? What's your wrist size?


I got the 135mm and it fits my wrist with the ch1 absolutely perfect!

Lost a bit of weight in the last couple months and my wrist even shrunk a touch. I was at 7.25" and now I think I'm
Just a touch under, say in between 7 - 7.25"


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

The THING for me today


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

another day with the CH1


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Still.......


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Bracelet arrived 



















Put the solid caseback on and wow it adds a few pounds ! Deeeeeeep dive time !!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I prefer the bracelet on my flat CH1. Looks great.
On my bubble domed CH1 my 1st choice ist thick mesh.

I think only the solid caseback is matching the CH1.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I put my CH1 on a Super Oyster "Rolex" style bracelet. I did this only to match the original Rolex Deep Sea Special. As you can see it is slightly tapered.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks awesome on that tapered bracelet. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Looks awesome on that tapered bracelet. Where'd you get it?


I am impressed with the quality. It is milled, solid in every way and matches the original RDSP very well. I am especially impressed with the quality of the straight slot screw bars to adjust the size.

It did require fatter spring bars for the mandatory perfect WUS fit but that's a bonus.

22mm Super Oyster watch band universal straight end version, Solid Submariner Cl

*22mm x 2.5mmx0.8mm FAT SPRING BARS FOR DIVE WATCHES


















*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks to medusa for enabling. Got the tapered super oyster bracelet from strapcode today.

Looks and feels great !! Totally makes the ch1 look like the original.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice Bracelet Danny
heres my bronzo


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Thanks to medusa for enabling. Got the tapered super oyster bracelet from strapcode today.
> 
> Looks and feels great !! Totally makes the ch1 look like the original.


Very Cool!!! Glad I could be of help. I know how it is because the original Deep Sea Special has been favorite watch since I cared about watches. I would be happy if this CH1 was my only watch. Great Pictures!!!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is my stainless steel CH1 with the solid titanium caseback, hemispherical crystal and a cat.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine just arrived today. It looks awesome on the brown strap. Here's some quick and dirty pictures.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

It also fits the wife perfect. :-!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Jerry P said:


> It also fits the wife perfect. :-!


Those are really clear shots. That Hemi crystal is amazing. I know exactly how you feel.

Congratulations, it looks great


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> Mine just arrived today. It looks awesome on the brown strap. Here's some quick and dirty pictures.


Top Class Man!!! And nice pictures, thanks 

I am really missing this beauty into my collection


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Captured this ultra cool shot of the ch1


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Not the best shot but, this is a Helberg CH1 19,685ft, next to a Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000ft.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just picked up this thick Staib mesh. This watch looks great on mesh.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Jerry P  I want the exact same CH1 with that mesh bracelet => sublime


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great choice with the mesh Jerry !

A looker for sure...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Great choice with the mesh Jerry !

A looker for sure...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

What an absolute masterpiece. Quick questions if anyone can help:

1. Is the SS w/gold dial accents still available?
2. What happened to the date, is it even an option anymore?
3. Anyone try fitting a 93150 bracelet? Seems like it would be the most true to original if you forgo the end link. 

Thanks!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> What an absolute masterpiece. Quick questions if anyone can help:
> 
> 1. Is the SS w/gold dial accents still available?
> 2. What happened to the date, is it even an option anymore?
> ...


1) I believe it still is, you should check the website.

2) if you opt for the full spherical it is a no date (it wouldn't fit). Only the domed comes w/date.

3) Couldn't tell you.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

On request I could assemle the CH1 SS also with golden dial/handset. Just notice this change in the notice field during checkout. I will the option to the shop soon.

One of my customers requested two month ago a special version of the CH1 inkl. bracelet in black DLC and as I liked his idea I have prepared 5x HELBERG CH1 DLC. With the golden dial / handset it looks awesome. Maybe variations with polished bronze bezel + bronze crown will become avalable too. To be launched beginning January!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> On request I could assemle the CH1 SS also with golden dial/handset. Just notice this change in the notice field during checkout. I will the option to the shop soon.
> 
> One of my customers requested two month ago a special version of the CH1 inkl. bracelet in black DLC and as I liked his idea I have prepared 5x HELBERG CH1 DLC. With the golden dial / handset it looks awesome. Maybe variations with polished bronze bezel + bronze crown will become avalable too. To be launched beginning January!


Looking forward to various variations of the CH1 Clemens.

My favorite watch of your brand !


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Clemens, I sent you an email on Friday. Could you get back to me if you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Danny33 (Jan 6, 2017)

H2O Watch said:


> On request I could assemle the CH1 SS also with golden dial/handset. Just notice this change in the notice field during checkout. I will the option to the shop soon.
> 
> One of my customers requested two month ago a special version of the CH1 inkl. bracelet in black DLC and as I liked his idea I have prepared 5x HELBERG CH1 DLC. With the golden dial / handset it looks awesome. Maybe variations with polished bronze bezel + bronze crown will become avalable too. To be launched beginning January!


wonderfull


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pic of my CH1


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Big Wow...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...new pics

Love that beast.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Any more pics of the bronze please?
My bronze addiction is pulling me, albeit very late....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Special edition Destro CH1 DLC 1 of its kind.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow... This is serious stuff for big boys 

Very nice Ken


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Any more pics of the bronze please?
> My bronze addiction is pulling me, albeit very late....


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's go mountainbiking with the CH-1!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This watch is an absolute masterpiece. I only wish the bracelet was truer to the tapered (and riveted) Rolex oyster on the DSS. Also a version with solid gold end pieces and two-tone oyster bracelet would be even more special (some were manufactured that way by Rolex). The possibilities with this one are endless.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Amazing! - you sir having finally pushed me :-!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Scott S said:


> Let's go mountainbiking with the CH-1!
> View attachment 12121114


Nice patina there...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze CH1 is a good place to start; this is my daily-wear/beater one b/c the lug cover has been askew since I got it.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the kind of watch flash gordan would wear :-!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

CH1 been out a few years now can anyone comment on staying power in your collection? And do you still wear it regularly? This one really calls to me.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> CH1 been out a few years now can anyone comment on staying power in your collection? And do you still wear it regularly? This one really calls to me.


I've owned quite a few:

My first was a bronze. Bought new and far surpassed all my expectations; unfortunately, a little too nice -- I was afraid to wear it and couldn't quite figure out an occasion. I sold it and immediately regretted it.

I then came across a tungum CH1 and bought it due to its rarity. I don't wear it for the same reason I bought it.

Bought a new SS (just sold it last week in 20 minutes). It also was too nice.

Bought another bronze from a forum member and it was not as advertised / needed some work. I ended up putting more into it than it was worth, hence got stuck with it... best thing that ever happened!

I started wearing it on duty, diving, climbing etc... tough as nails!! I wear it all the time and there isn't a scratch on the sapphire or any mechanical problems. The harder I am on it, the more I love it, as you can see from the pics a couple posts back.

Point is, if you get to where they are worn for what was intended, they are spectacular. I would not hesitate to buy another bronze; probably have to find a used scratched up one in SS to get to the same place, although sell much faster in steel.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

True WIS tale thanks!



USMC0321 said:


> ..got stuck with it... best thing that ever happened!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Newest member to the ch1 club. I've been eying this one for years and it is waaay better than I even expected! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Newest member to the ch1 club. I've been eying this one for years and it is waaay better than I even expected! &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> View attachment 12721847


Wow... Super!!!

Same to me here... Still having a big eye on this beauty, but Clemens is doing so many nice stuff all the time, I have to delay it...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... most of us probably wouldn't , though this piece is made to be abused , would tickle the senses even more like so ...
... the H1 , probably as close as we'll get to a certain historic dive icon , great job by Helberg Watches ...
_


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> CH1 been out a few years now can anyone comment on staying power in your collection? And do you still wear it regularly? This one really calls to me.


Original backer and still the original owner! Not worn alot because it's in a large rotation.



















Yep... you read that right... 6000 meters! And serial #123 to commemorate that epic dive on January 23, 1960!!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... something a bit different - Helberg H1 , high polish Bronzo , Black bezel Markers ... 
_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## chacon.nl (Aug 21, 2010)

How's the watch 2 years in? Waiting on mine.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope you haven't been waiting 2 years!

No complaints here, I still love it... but it's definitely not a daily wear for me. Maybe a dozen times/year. Huge collection... nothing gets worn much.

BTW... W E L C O M E ! !

From The Netherlands?? This watch will be an awesome, "start"!


----------



## Anthonytheking (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey Guys! 

Looking for purchase a Helberg CH1 Please let me know if anyone would like to sell theirs! 

Cheers 

Anthony.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Anthonytheking said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Looking for purchase a Helberg CH1 Please let me know if anyone would like to sell theirs!
> 
> ...


There's a 20% discount ending 26 Nov. Might wanna take advantage of it


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

T3C said:


> There's a 20% discount ending 26 Nov. Might wanna take advantage of it


what's the code? Hoping it applies to just straps as well . I don't see anything on their site indicating a sale...

Thanks in advance,
Neil


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Clean watch!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> what's the code? Hoping it applies to just straps as well . I don't see anything on their site indicating a sale...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Neil


20% off in celebration of 1k fb members. unfortunately it expired on 26 nov although I see no harm in dropping them a note to see if they could accommodate you.


----------



## Frankp (Oct 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anthonytheking (Dec 12, 2016)

Still searching for one guys! Anyone interested in Selling theirs please DM Me will be happy to purchase! 

Cheers 

Anthony.


----------



## Anthonytheking (Dec 12, 2016)

Still searching for one guys! Anyone interested in Selling theirs please DM Me will be happy to purchase! 

Cheers 

Anthony.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

So it appears the only crystal option is the big boy spherical crystal on these CH1’s. That kinda makes this watch imo. Anybody else (ch1 owners) 6-7 years later have any opinions or thoughts on this one? When does Helberg/H2O typically run discounts?


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

This is an old thread, but I thought I would revive it - here are pics of my CH1 7Carbon treated case with timascus dial - this watch is incredible - love it! Super comfortable on an Isofrane. This was part of the latest H2O sale - I've admired this watch for years and finally pulled the trigger on one, It was WUS member pics on this thread that helped me make that "buy" decision, and I'm glad that I did. Below are a few quick pics - it's tough to capture how awesome that timascus dial is.

Helberg CH1 7carbon Timascus Dial by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

Helberg CH1 7carbon Timascus Dial by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

Helberg CH1 7carbon Timascus Dial by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

Helberg CH1 7carbon Timascus Dial by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Always loved the look of them, just not sure I have the wrist for one 😬


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 8634138
> 
> 
> View attachment 8634162
> ...


In its natural environment!

The deepest I have actually dived with it (snorkeled) is 1/1000th of its depth rating. And it actually came out unscathed!

But, I actually went down in a bathysphere 2200 feet and was wearing it... just in case.

Someone on a different forum had a little fun with my CH-1...



It really doesn't wear that big 😃 ...


----------

